# Google Translate FAIL



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 26, 2009)

The speedsolving.com rules translated into Korean and back to English again on Google Translate is just FAIL!


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 26, 2009)

A cool forum game is to translate from english to japanese, to russian, and back to english and post.


It's pretty well known that online translators aren't perfect.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't consider that a FAIL, it's a WIN.
Pretty good for automation, considering only roughly half the meaning would have been lost in the original translation to Korean.


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Dec 26, 2009)

Lucas Garron said:


> I don't consider that a FAIL, it's a WIN.
> Pretty good for automation, considering only roughly half the meaning would have been lost in the original translation to Korean.



But then some more would be lost again during the translation to English.

How about making a thread named "the online translator results game!"


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2009)

The best is when you translate the same thing back and forth to end up in a really ridiculous sentence.

1)The clever boy was walking in the woods along with the extreme wind.
2)Was walking in the woods with extreme wind intelligent child.
3)Excessive wind was walking in the woods a smart kid.
4)A child was walking in the woods smart excessive wind.
5)A child was walking in the forest smart excessive wind.

It goes on and on.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/


----------



## Innocence (Dec 26, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I prefer the second rule 6 to the first one.

Or to put it in simpler words: I have about you, my 6 second rule, the first two or three days, I do not know.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 26, 2009)

google rules. dont be jealous
----
And, there are some words in english that are not in korean, and vice versa, if you translate between multiple languages, something will get lost in translation


----------



## Zubon (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree with Lucas, this is actually pretty good. I have seen some pretty bad and funny examples of machine translation.

http://www.cnngo.com/tokyo/none/spare-prick-epidemic-774357


----------



## DcF1337 (Dec 26, 2009)

If you asked an amateur human interpreter to do the same, and he translated the words rather literally, I think you'd get around the same results as what just happened here.

Google Translate may not be perfect but in my experience it is the best one out there.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 26, 2009)

LOL, there are things like this on the walls of my french room at school to show how bad they are..

Translated: lucas garrons post:

I don't consider that a FAIL, it's a WIN.
Pretty good for automation, considering only roughly half the meaning would have been lost in the original translation to Korean.

from English to Hindi 

मैं नहीं समझती कि एक असफल हो, यह एक जीत है.
सुंदर स्वचालन के लिए अच्छा है, केवल लगभग आधा अर्थ पर विचार किया है मूल अनुवाद में कोरियाई के लिए होता खो दिया है.

from Hindi to Greek

Δεν νομίζω ότι μία αποτυχία, είναι μια νίκη.
Αρκετά καλή για την αυτοματοποίηση, με την έννοια μόνο το ήμισυ περίπου, θεωρείται το πρωτότυπο έχει χαθεί στη μετάφραση είναι για τα κορεατικά.

from Greek to Macedonian

Мислам дека не е неуспех, е победа.
Доста добро за автоматизација, што значи за само половина се смета за оригинал е изгубен во превод е на корејски.

from Macedonian to Traditional Chinese

我認為這不是失敗，是一個勝利。
相當不錯，自動化，這意味著只有一半被視為是失去了原來的翻譯是朝鮮 ..

from Chinese to Japanese

私は、この障害が発生しない場合は、勝利だと思う。
これは、半分だけは、元の翻訳文の損失として見られていることを意味かなり良いの自動化、北朝鮮は韓国の..

from Japanese to Russian

Если я этого не получится, я думаю, что это победа.
Это только половина достаточно хорошо автоматизированные средства рассматриваются в качестве перевода первоначальной потери, северокорейские ..

from Russian to Estonian

Kui ma ei tööta, ma arvan, et see on võit.
See on ainult pool üsna hästi automatiseeritud vahendeid peetakse tõlge algse kahjumi, Põhja-Korea ..

from Estonian to English 

If I do not work, I think that this is a victory.
This is only half the funds are fairly well automated translation of the original loss, North Korea ..



I don't consider that a FAIL, it's a WIN.
Pretty good for automation, considering only roughly half the meaning would have been lost in the original translation to Korean.

to

If I do not work, I think that this is a victory.
This is only half the funds are fairly well automated translation of the original loss, North Korea ..

EDIT - Aww... Chinese & Japanese fail... 

EDIT2 - LOL TRANSLATIONPARTY IS COOL!

I searched "Equilibrium found!" and got "Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please. Please refer to the balance!"


----------



## Laura O (Dec 26, 2009)

Compared to the results you would have got with online translators 10 years ago, Google is a genius.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 26, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> http://translationparty.com/





Spoiler



I got third at the world championships in pyraminx
into Japanese私が得たピラミンクスの世界選手権で3位
back into EnglishPyraminx World Championships I got third
back into Japaneseピラミンクスの世界選手権3位だ
back into EnglishPyraminx finished third world championship
back into Japaneseピラミンクス3番目の世界選手権終了
back into EnglishPyraminx 3 end of the second world championship
back into Japanese2番目の世界選手権のピラミンクス3月末
back into English2 Pyraminx 3 end of the second world championship
back into Japanese2ピラミンクス2番目の世界選手権3月末
back into English2 Pyraminx 3 end of the first two world championship
back into Japanese2ピラミンクスの最初の2つの世界選手権3月末
back into EnglishThe first two of three world championships two end Pyraminx
back into Japanese最初の2つ3つの世界選手権2つのエンドピラミンクスの
back into EnglishThe first two world championships with two of the three one Endopiraminkusu
back into Japanese2との最初の2つの世界選手権3 1 Endopiraminkusu
back into English2 The first two world championships and two 3 1 Endopiraminkusu
back into Japanese2最初の2つの世界選手権、2 3 1 Endopiraminkusu
back into English2 of the first two world championship, 2 3 1 Endopiraminkusu
back into Japanese2最初の2つの世界選手権、2 3 1 Endopiraminkusuの
back into English2 of the first two world championship, 2 3 1 Endopiraminkusu of
back into Japanese2最初の2つの世界選手権、2 3 1 Endopiraminkusuの
back into English2 of the first two world championship, 2 3 1 Endopiraminkusu of


----------



## tlm1992 (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5841383


----------



## Litz (Dec 26, 2009)

That site is funny. Random sentence that ended up in a huge fail: http://translationparty.com/#5841418


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 26, 2009)

Ah, excuse me, but can someone translate this?:

" Im nn dix bitt shxt chilld wit duh fam chilld wit duh boox nye im chilln wit ah bad bxtch.. muh dae? Supa str8! - cheaa"







I saw it randomly as someone's facebook status.
Apparently, this is normal, and completely understandable.


----------



## stiwi griffin (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5842040


----------



## irontwig (Dec 26, 2009)

Well, that translation is a lot better than posts by some people who's first language is English.


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/tp/#263424


----------



## Owen (Dec 26, 2009)

irontwig said:


> Well, that translation is a lot better than posts by some people who's first language is English.



Our first language, we, we, some innocent people, therefore, to avoid many of the Bonn is the English translation mistakes that most people need.


----------



## MistArts (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5842245

Looks like we'll never know...


----------



## Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

Worst fail ever... http://translationparty.com/#5842627


----------



## nitrocan (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5842680
http://translationparty.com/#5842697 = Fail at it's best


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 26, 2009)

http://translationparty.com/#5842750

To find equilibrium, one should start with a few English phrases
----->
January 1 1,111,111,111,111 one hour, two, one by one phrase in English one two three in 1111111,2 find a balance between the numbers one needs to start


----------

